# Hobbybiker in Gelnhausen und Umgebung



## Zedd74 (15. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus Gelnhausen und suche Leute die mit mir zusammen biken wollen. Ich bin schon etwas länger nicht gefahren, will aber wieder anfangen regelmäsig was zu tun. 

Kurz zu mir:
Ich bin 30 Jahre alt, männlich und etwas übergewichtig   , dass soll sich ändern deswegen will ich wieder mit dem Bike anfangen.

Da es alleine wesentlich schwerer ist sich zu motivieren und das biken zusammen auch mehr spass macht, suche ich leute die im Umkreis von Gelnhausen wohnen und auch biken.

Also wenn Du dich angesprochen fühlst, melde Dich!     

Zedd


----------



## Ippie (20. September 2004)

Hallo Zedd,

ich selbst bin aus Somborn und fahre oft hier in der Gegend. Noch mehr Fahrer mit verschiedenen Leistungsniveau aus der Umgebung findest Du im Thread Touren rund um Hanau. Dort werden auch immer Touren angeboten. Du kannst da gerne mal mitfahren. Natürlich können wir auch mal was zusammen fahren. Ich fahre zum Beispiel mal auf den Hahnenkamm/Alzenau oder Richtung Hufeisen und Biebergemünd/Birkenhainer. Meistens fahre ich dienstags, donnerstags und am Wochenende. Aber ich bin da recht flexibel.

bis denn

Ippie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## engineer (17. Oktober 2004)

Na genial!  Ich habe die feste Absicht wieder mal Wintertraining zu fahren. Gruss Jürgen, Linsengericht!


----------



## Onzilla (12. November 2004)

Ja, Gelnhausen und direkte Umgebung scheint ein wenig unattraktiv für Biker zu sein....warum eigentlich? Gibt so viel Wald...im Wald trifft man eigentlich nur Läufer, so gut wie keine Biker.

Es gab schön öfters Fragen nach Mitfahrern aus GN, aber kaum ne Antwort, auch in anderen Bike-Foren, wie ich beobachten konnte.

Hier im Forum gibts den "Rund-um-Hanau"-Thread, auch mit Leuten aus dem Freigerichter Raum. Leider liegt der Tourenschwerpunkt eher Richtung Hanau/Steinheim, da muss man ersteinmal hinkommen. (Habe kein Auto).

Als Alternative gibts das Forum unter "Spessart-Biker.de" mit netten Leuten, immer wieder mit Hahnenkamm-Touren. Der Schwerpunkt liegt leider mit Alzenau/Aschaffenburg wieder etwas abseits von Gelnhausen.

In Neuses wiederum trifft sich "MTB-Neuses.de", da fahre ich manchmal mit, da muss ich halt auch erstmal hinkommen.

Ich wohne direkt in GN und würde gerne ab und zu mit anderen HIER DIREKT im Wald fahren. Startpunkt z.B. Blockhaus. Gibt es noch mehr interessierte?

Gruss

Onzilla


----------



## Ippie (12. November 2004)

Hallo Onzilla,

ich würde auch mal gerne in GN fahren. Ich kenne da überhaupt keine Strecken im Wald. Ich fahre sonst meistens Richtung Hahnenkamm oder Hufeisen. Aber vom Blockhaus aus bin ich noch nie gefahren. Ich wäre bei einer Tour dabei.

[email protected] Wie sieht es bei Dir aus. Linsengericht paßt doch.

Gruß

Ippie


----------



## Onzilla (12. November 2004)

Ich fahre auch meistens Richtung Birkenheiner/Hufeisen/Hahnenkamm los....

Der Wald bei Gelnhausen ist irgendwie langweiliger. Deshalb fahre ich da auch nicht und deshalb kenne ich mich auch kaum aus. Was natürlich nur ein Grund mehr ist, trotzdem dort zu fahren.

Ich mag kein Regenwetter, bei Nässe/Schnee ziehen meine Felgenbremsen so gut wie gar nicht mehr, da bleibe ich lieber zu Hause. Wenn ein paar Leute zum Blockhaus zusammenkommen, dann bin ich trotzdem dabei (neugierig).
Das wäre klasse, ein Treff praktisch vor meiner Haustüre. Nein, IM Blockhaus wohne ich nicht, aber nur 1000m davon entfernt.

Onzilla


----------



## Tommygn (16. März 2005)

Hallo,

bin auch ein Gelnhäuser, kann aber Ansicht nicht teilen. In Gelnhasuen gibt es gute Möglichkeiten (gerade im Frühjahr) gute Strecken und Trails zu fahren. Man hat gute Möglichkeiten im Gelnhäuser Wald mit "kleinen" Wellen ins Frühjahr zu starten. Durch Gelnhausen Richtung Ronneburg (wo ein super Trail ist,ca.900m lang )zu fahren. Wer auch auf dem RR trainiert kann über Wittgernborn hervorragend in den Spessart fahren, wo der Autoverkehr auch nicht so nervig ist .... Auf der Anderen Seite gibt es nach reichlich Grundlagenausdauer sehr gute Wege in den Spessart, bis hinunter zuim Hahnenkamm.
Bei Interesse an Fahrgemeinschaften, bietet der RFC Rossbach kostenlose MTB Touren an, die immer Samsatags stattfinden. nähere Information sind auf der deren Homepage ausgeschrieben. Dieses Treffen eignet sich bestens, da die Touren auf unterschiedliche Leistungsklassen geteilt werden. 
Also wer in Gelnhausen kein Passendes Revier findet und alleine fährt, ist selbst schuld.

Hier ein paar Schlagworte:

Gelnhausen liegt bei ca. 120hm

Hufeisen > Trail zur Jugendherberge
Franzosenkopf > ca. 460 hm
vier Fichten > ca. 400hm
Ronneburg > ca. 250hm / super Trail ca. 900m lang   
Birkenheinerstraße bis nach Wiesen > anschließend Eselsweg
TV Turm Gelnhausen > Trail bis runter nach Haitz
Schwimmbad Roth > Trail mit Treppen und sehr engen Kehren
Gettenbach am Wildgehegen > Trail ca. 400m
etc.


----------



## Renngurke (1. April 2005)

Erstmal Hallo an alle,
Bin neu hier im Forum und komme auch aus Gelnhausen.
Es scheint ja doch ein paar Biker in Gelnhausen zu geben weshalb man sich ja mal treffen könnte ?!??! Ich weiss ja nicht ob aus euren Vorhaben hier seit letztem Jahr schon was geworden ist aber ich hätte Interesse mal mit den Leuten aus GN oder naher Umgebung etwas zu unternehmen ! Ich kenne mich allerdings ebenfalls nicht besonders aus im Gelnhäuser Wald usw...aber Blockhaus wäre schonmal ein guter Startpunkt.

Naja falls von eurer Seite aus noch Interesse besteht sollte sich ja ein Termin für eine Tour finden lassen.... also ergreift die Initiative !

MfG, Renngurke0815


----------



## Ippie (1. April 2005)

Hallo renngurke0815,

schau auch mal im Forum " Touren rund um Hanau " rein. Dort treffen wir uns regelmäßig. Morgen zum Beispiel am Parkplatz Spessartblick um 14:00 Uhr in der Nähe vom Hof Trages in Somborn. Ich fahre da morgen mit. Wenn Du Lust hast, bist Du gern wilkommen. Geplant ist eine Tour rund um den Hahnenkamm mit ca. 1200 hm und 50 km. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Renngurke (1. April 2005)

Danke Ippie für den Tipp aber da ich dieses Jahr noch nicht so oft unterwegs war muss ich erst noch ein wenig trainieren bevor ich auf so ne Tour mitkommen kann....1200hm auf 50km hört sich nämlich irgendwie nicht gerade leicht an  
Aber trotzdem danke, ich werde ab jetzt immer mal im "Touren rund um Hanau" Thread vorbeischauen !


----------



## randi (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo suche Biker/Bikerinnen,
zum gemeinsamen biken und übers bike reden.
Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo plane einen Nightride am Mittwoch 19.10.
Start Gelnhausen Hallenbad, Startzeit 18 oder 19 Uhr.
Mit der Startzeit richte ich mich nach Euch.
Stelle mir eine Fahrtzeit von ca. 2-3 Stunden vor.

Ciao Andi


----------



## Ippie (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hört sich gut an am Mittwoch. 18 oder 19 Uhr ist für mich ok. Randi, mach einen LMB-Eintrag. Ich bin dabei. Wo und was willst Du fahren?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Onzilla (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Volker und Andi,

ich wäre auch dabei, wenn ich nicht jetzt für 2 Wochen in Urlaub fahren würde.

Zur Info:
Ab 19 Uhr gibt es wöchentlich auch einen Nightride ab Parkplatz Hufeisen. Das ist mir leider oft zu früh zum losfahren ab GN (18Uhr). 

In 3 Wochen wäre ich also mal dabei, wäre schön, so "vor der Haustüre".

Gruss

Onzilla


----------



## randi (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Volker,

wie mach Ich einen LMB-Eintrag?  Die Strecke wollte ich mir aus den Fingern saugen wenn wir alle am Hallenbad sind. Sollte mir nicht schwer falllen, fahre seit 1988 MTB in GN und Umgebung  

Uhrzeit stimmen wir ab je nachdem wer noch mit will.

Hallo Gonzilla, wenn sich die Nightrides gut anlassen, machen wir  jede Woche   einen.

Ciao


----------



## randi (14. Oktober 2005)

Hall Onzilla,

eh ich es vergess wünsch dir einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Ippie (17. Oktober 2005)

Morscch ' n zusammen,

@[email protected] wo ist denn der LMB-Eintrag? Ich würde mich gerne eintragen.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Volker,

habe einen Eintrag gemacht, vielleicht bin ich zu blind und habe falsch geklickt  
Mach einfach nen Eintrag, Danke.



			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morscch ' n zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] wo ist denn der LMB-Eintrag? Ich würde mich gerne eintragen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ippie (18. Oktober 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

LMB-Eintrag ist gemacht. Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme.

Bis denn

Volker


----------



## Renngurke (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Habe mich mal für den Nightride eingetragen   
Bin ja mal gespannt ob ausser Randi, Ippie und mir überhaupt noch jemand mitkommt   ?!?!  schön wärs ja...

Naja abwarten. Also dann bis morgen


----------



## Renngurke (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi, also im Moment scheint der Regen immer schlimmer zu werden...

bleibts bei dem Nightride oder fällts ins Wasser ? Nicht, dass ich dann umsonst raus muss


----------



## Ippie (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das wird wohl nichts. Ich bin für sein lassen. Verschieben wir's lieber auf nächste Woche

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Renngurke (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Volker,

ja ist wohl das Beste. Denke mal Randi sieht das auch so.

Na dann hoffe ich mal das nächste Woche nicht wieder was dazwischen kommt...


----------



## randi (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi, ja der Regen, Scheibenkleister,

reißt aber auf!!!
Bin auf jeden Fall um 18Uhr 30 am Hallenbad   und gucke ob vielleicht doch noch jemand kommt.

Ansonsten nächste Woche, Mittwoch 18:30 Hallenbad


----------



## randi (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Volker und Renngurke,

so habe den Nightright gefahren. Es war nur noch von unten feucht, Rad sieht aus wie S..
Den geplanten 200 Meter langen Singletrail mit Steilabfahrt und den engen Kehren hab ich nicht gefahren. Hab ne Flachetappe durch den Kinziggrund 30 km abgerissen.
Welche Lampen fahrt Ihr denn???


----------



## Ippie (20. Oktober 2005)

randi schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Lampen fahrt Ihr denn???



Ich fahre eine Sigma Mirage + Mirage X. Das reicht für die meisten Nachtfahrten. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Renngurke (20. Oktober 2005)

randi schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Lampen fahrt Ihr denn???



Also ich habe die Cateye HL-EL300G.
Ist zwar nicht so toll wie ne Mirage+X oder gar Marke Eigenbau 30W aber mir reichts    

Hauptsache ich seh den Weg vor mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten, habe ne alte Smart 20W Halogen. Bekomme jetzt ne Mirage mit 2 x 20 Watt Scheinwerfern, oder 1 x 20 W und 1 x 10 W, mal sehen wie ich die zusammenbau!

Wollen wir den nächsten Mittwoch selbe Zeit gleiche Stelle festhalten???


----------



## Ippie (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

von mir aus können wir nächsten Mittwoch festhalten. Ich bin dabei

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Renngurke (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Ja bin vorraussichtlich auch dabei   
Kannst ja schonmal einen LMB-Eintrag machen, vielleicht melden sich dann ja doch noch ein paar Leute.

Und hoffen wir mal das es nicht wieder regnet...


----------



## randi (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Volker und Renngurke,

wie / wo mach ich denn den LMB Eintrag???
Was heißt LMB eigentlich


----------



## Ippie (21. Oktober 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] wenn Du auf dieser Seite ganz nach oben gehst, stehen Termine auf der rechten Seite. Überschrift: Last-Minute-Biking = LMB. Dort kannst Du Dich bei Fahrten unverbindlich anmelden und auch Selbst Termine eintragen. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## randi (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

so danke für die Unterstützung. Habe den LMB Eintrag gemacht.
Immer schön die Suppe aufessen, damit das Wetter gut wird.


----------



## randi (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi Volker und Renngurke,

am Mittwoch solls ja gutes Wetter geben.
Seid Ihr dabei? Bekomme morgen nen Weisheitszahn gezogen, hoffe dass ich am Mittwoch fahren kann


----------



## Ippie (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Kapselriß im Schultergelenk und kann meinen Arm kaum bewegen. Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei mir morgen klappt. Ich melde mich nochmal.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## randi (25. Oktober 2005)

Hi Volker,

wünsche gute Besserung, schau mal ob es morgen geht, sollst dich ja nicht quälen. Mein Zahn ist noch drinne, war nur ne Wurzeln´behandlung fällig. 
*Bin morgen um 18 Uhr 30 am Hallenbad.*

Ciao Andi


ich habe einen Kapselriß im Schultergelenk und kann meinen Arm kaum bewegen. Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei mir morgen klappt. Ich melde mich nochmal.

Gruß

Volker[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renngurke (25. Oktober 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe einen Kapselriß im Schultergelenk und kann meinen Arm kaum bewegen. Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei mir morgen klappt. Ich melde mich nochmal.



Oh, mit dem Bike gestürzt ? Naja ich glaube nicht, dass das morgen schon wieder besser ist...  Auf jeden Fall -> Gute Besserung !!!  



			
				randi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin morgen um 18 Uhr 30 am Hallenbad.
> 
> Ciao Andi



Ok, ich werde da sein ! 
Also irgendwann werden wir es ja mal schaffen, alle zusammen zu fahren 
Naja sind wir wohl nur zu zweit... vielleicht ist Ippie dann ja nächstes Mal wieder fit.

bis morgen


----------



## randi (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Renngurke,

dann bis heute abend. Vielleicht gesellt sich ja noch eine Bikerin oder ein Biker dazu.
Das Wetter ist, wird ja gut   


Ciao Andi


----------



## Ippie (26. Oktober 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

wie Ihr schon vermutet habt wird es heute abend nichts. Ich bin froh, daß ich den Arm überhaupt wieder etwas bewegen kann.

Aber nächstes mal klappt es bestimmt. Euch viel Spaß heute Abend.

Volker


----------



## randi (26. Oktober 2005)

Gude,

also erstmal gute Besserung, genieß die Sonne und lass die Seele baumeln.
Wenn du wieder fit bist fahren wir mal ne lockere Runde durch den Spessart   





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> wie Ihr schon vermutet habt wird es heute abend nichts. Ich bin froh, daß ich den Arm überhaupt wieder etwas bewegen kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## randi (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Volker,

wie geht es Dir? Hoffe besser.
So, Renngurke und meine Wenigkeit haben gestern einen lockeren Nightride von ca. 33 km hingelegt. Erst durchs Kinzigtal, dann in Lieblos am Waldrand gleich ein halbes Dutzend grün beschürzter Heger & Jäger getroffen , NEIN wir fahren nicht in den Wald nur aussenrum    
Also für Singletrails ist ne Stirnlampe sehr sinnvoll.

Also vielleicht bis nächsten Mittwoch 18 UHR 30 am Hallenbad.


----------



## Ippie (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

langsam ist es wieder ok. Am Wochenende werde ich mal wieder fahren können. Nächsten mal steht nichts mehr im Wege. Ich sag mal gesundheitlich.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (1. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] für morgen habe ich mal eingetragen. Wetter soll ja trocken sein.

Bis morsche

Volker


----------



## randi (1. November 2005)

Hi Volker,

ja dann bis morgen, mal sehen ob Renngurke mitgurkt.
Er war letzte Woche mitgefahren.


----------



## meatBAG (2. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wohne zwar in Frankfurt, aber meine Freundin in Meerholz.
Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ihr sowas in Zukunft öfter macht, und mein Schichtdienst mir eine Teilnahme ermöglicht.

Finde, es ist immer gut, wenn man sich zusammen schließt.   

Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob der Level zueinander passt, aber das wird man ohne Ausprobieren nicht herausfinden.
Ich bin (leider) erstmal im Urlaub, werde den Thread aber im Auge behalten! 

Gruß,
Konrad


----------



## randi (2. November 2005)

Hallo Konrad,

schön dass du dich gemeldet hast.
Will den Mittwoch Nightride als festen Termin jede Woche durchziehen.
Schönen Urlaub.
Meld dich nach dem Urlaub mal, wir fahren nicht so schnell. 
Soll ja eine gemütliche Wintertrainingsrunde geben, damit die Beine nicht nur am Wochenende bewegt werden.


----------



## Renngurke (2. November 2005)

Hallo,

also bin auch wieder mit dabei   
Das Wetter sieht zwar ziemlich regnerisch aus aber naja...

Ok, dann bis nachher


----------



## Ippie (3. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

war ja gestern eine schöne Runde. Der Regen ist mir doch erspart geblieben und der Akku hat auch noch gehalten. Ich hatte doch über 50 km auf 'm Tacho. Mit dem Mittwochs-Termin habe ich die nächsten Wochen ein Problem. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## randi (5. November 2005)

Hi Volker,

schön dass du nicht nass geworden bist, war nur nen kurzer Schauer.
Kannste keinen Babysitter auftreiben???
Nächste Woche fahren wir wieder Mittwoch.


----------



## Ippie (7. November 2005)

Morsche zusammen,

mit Mittwoch kann ich nichts versprechen. Ich muß das noch klären, ob ich weg kann. Ich werde Euch informieren.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## randi (7. November 2005)

Hallo Volker,

wäre toll wenn du kommen könntest.
Haben noch zwei Biker per eMal angefragt, mal schauen wieviele wir noch werden.
Habe mir ne neue Nachtfahrttour ausgedacht ;-)))
Wieder leicht hügelig, aber weniger Wald, lass dich überraschen.


----------



## randi (8. November 2005)

Hallo Bikerinne und Biker bitte nicht vergessen
tragt euch in den *"LMB"* Last minute Biking ein.
Das Wetter soll trocken bleiben, und ich habe eine Super Tour   aus meinem Fundus gezaubert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (9. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir geht heute nichts. Der abend ist schon total verplant und es ist nichts zu verschieben. Euch viel Spaß

Volker


----------



## randi (9. November 2005)

Hallo an alle die nicht mitgefahren sind, selbsz dran schuld...
Die 44 km haben wir auf der Uhr, war ein bisschen frischer wie letzte Woche und im Kinziggrund ewing nebelig, optimal zum Lampeneinstellen.

Also dann bis nächsten MIttwoch


----------



## Renngurke (10. November 2005)

Hallo an alle,

hat bei mir diesmal leider nicht geklappt   

aber nächsten Mittwoch warscheinlich wieder !!

@randi: Hat unsere Gruppe inzwischen Zuwachs bekommen bzw. sind die Biker, die du angeschrieben hast, mitgefahren ??


----------



## randi (11. November 2005)

Hi Renngurke,

hab nen SOLORITT hingelegt   
mit mehreren hätte ich noch ein paar km drangehängt.

Vielleicht fahre ich zusätzlich Montagnacht.
Ist Mittwoch eigentlich Vollmond??


----------



## randi (13. November 2005)

Nachtfahrt / Nightride der 5te in Gelnhausen.

Am *Montag den 14 November *  um 18 Uhr 30 
Treffpunkt Hallenbad

Anfahrt: Abfahrt Gelnhausen West, Richtung Stadt. Nach ca. 300 m seht Ihr auf der linken Seite eine Shell Tankstelle, und rechts ist gleich das Hallenbad mit Parkplätzen.

Helm - und Beleuchtungspflicht


----------



## Renngurke (13. November 2005)

randi schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtfahrt / Nightride der 5te in Gelnhausen.
> 
> Am *Montag den 14 November *  um 18 Uhr 30
> Treffpunkt Hallenbad
> ...



Bin dabei. Montag passt mir diese Woche sowieso besser  

Aber ist das jetzt eine Ausnahme oder findet der Nightride zukünftig immer montags statt ??


----------



## randi (15. November 2005)

Hallo, Onzilla und Renngurke

schön dass Ihr gestern Abend mitgefahren seid.
Werde nächsten Montag wieder fahren.

Schaut einfach in den LMB.


----------



## randi (23. November 2005)

Nächster Nightride
am 28.11.05 18Uhr30 Treffpunkt Hallnebad GN, siehe Lastminutebiking


----------



## Ippie (24. November 2005)

wird bei mir nichts. Da hat mein Neffe Geburtstag.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (24. November 2005)

Hallo Volker,

dann Feier schön. Bis zum nächsten mal beim Nightride in GN.
Das vorlezte mal waren wir auf der Ronneburg


----------



## Renngurke (25. November 2005)

Hi @ all,

also bin Montag höchstwahrscheinlich wieder dabei !
naja also bis dann


----------



## randi (27. November 2005)

Hallo Renngurke und alle die morgen mitfahren wollen,

habe mir schon eine snow and ice tour überlegt. Immer schön entlang den Lich(t)erketten


----------



## Adrenalino (27. November 2005)

Hi Andi!

Vielleicht fahr ich morgen abend mit....wie sind denn die Streckenverhältnisse bei euch? Hab gestern versucht bei uns über die Hohe Straße zu fahren......totaler Mist......pappiger, nasser Schnee, ein einziges Rumgerutsche, ätzend! Bin dann in der Ebene weiter.
Siehts bei euch genau so aus? Oder einigermaßen feste Schneedecke oder sind die Wege sogar frei?


----------



## Adrenalino (28. November 2005)

Hey ihr Gelnhausener ( oder Gelnhäusener??? ),

sorry, kann nun doch nicht mitkommen......Buchführung muss gemacht werden  hatte ich irgendwie verdrängt....bleibt nur die Rolle heute abend  

Euch viel Spaß!

Nightride jetzt immer Montags gleiche Zeit?? Warum nich wieda Mittwoch oda Donnerstag? Da könnt ich eher mal den Weg zu euch finden.....


----------



## Onzilla (28. November 2005)

Hallo Randi,

habe mich ein- und ausgetragen:

angeblich soll heute mein Scale-Rahmen ankommen, muss ich mal nachsehen....

Wenn es trocken ist, komme ich evt. doch vorbei, aber ohne Garantie.

Wenn es zum Start schon regnet, dann vergeht mir bestimmt die Lust.



Onzilla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renngurke (28. November 2005)

hi,

bei mir klappts leider doch nicht   

aber so wie es aussieht fällts eh mal wieder ins Wasser...

ansonsten wünsche ich allen, die fahren, viel Spaß !!!


----------



## randi (28. November 2005)

Hallo Nightriderrinnen und Nightrider,

heute fällt der Nightride ins Wasser.
Werden am Mittwoch fahren.


----------



## LittleHunter (29. November 2005)

randi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker und Renngurke,
> 
> Hab ne Flachetappe durch den Kinziggrund 30 km abgerissen.
> Welche Lampen fahrt Ihr denn???



Ich fahre eine Sigma Mirage 2005 und bin voll zufrieden damit !


----------



## randi (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Little Hunter,

habe jetzt auch ne Sigma Mirage, geht gut.

*Vorraussichtlicher Nightride am Mittwoch 7.12 um 18Uhr30*
Bin ein bisschen verschnupft und muss mich am Montag noch schonen, muss ja fit für den Nikolaus sein und die Bike-Schuhe rausstellen.


----------



## randi (4. Dezember 2005)

Hi Adrenalino,

Gelenhusen, Geilenhusen    oder so ähnlich wurde das früher ausgesprochen.




			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ihr Gelnhausener ( oder Gelnhäusener??? ),
> 
> sorry, kann nun doch nicht mitkommen......Buchführung muss gemacht werden  hatte ich irgendwie verdrängt....bleibt nur die Rolle heute abend
> 
> ...


----------



## randi (5. Dezember 2005)

*Nachtfahrt / Nightride in Gelnhausen
Mittwoch 7.12 um 18Uhr 30 am Hallenbad
Details bei Last minute biking*


----------



## randi (9. Dezember 2005)

Nachtfahrt / Nightride am Montag in Gelnhausen um 18Uhr45 am Hallenbad.
Schaut bitte in den LMB und tragt Euch ein.


----------



## randi (12. Dezember 2005)

Muss Termin leider kurzfristig absagen, mir ist etwas dazwischen gekommen.
Nächsten Montag dann wieder in alter frische.



			
				randi schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtfahrt / Nightride am Montag in Gelnhausen um 18Uhr45 am Hallenbad.
> Schaut bitte in den LMB und tragt Euch ein.


----------



## engineer (14. April 2006)

Fahrt ihr häufiger vom Hallenbad los? Wie sieht das jetzt derzeit so aus? Gfs fahre ich mal mit.


----------

